# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Những vấn đề khác >  Việc thông tắc bồn cầu tại Hà Nội có khó không?

## swatafamily

*Vốn dĩ việc làm sạch vệ sinh đặc biệt là hệ thống vệ sinh phục vụ nhu cầu sinh hoạt của con người luôn được quan tâm, đặc biệt là các chị em.*

 Nhà vệ sinh, nhà tắm hay bồn cầu luôn trong tình trạng sạch sẽ đồng nghĩa với việc sức khỏe của cả gia đình cũng được đảm bảo hơn. Nhưng quá trình làm sạch nhà vệ sinh cũng sẽ mất khá nhiều thời gian và khiến bạn cảm thấy chán nản nếu nó hay xảy ra tình trạng tắc nghẽn. Chính vì thế nên dịch vụ thông tắc bồn cầu tại Hà Nội là một lựa chọn lý tưởng dành cho bạn.



 Nếu bạn tự làm thì việc trước tiên là hãy gỡ bỏ toàn bộ các vật dụng trên tường trong nhà vệ sinh xuống. Không phải ngẫu nhiên mà có bước này vì trong quá trình thực hiện thì mọi ngóc nghách sẽ được hơi nước lan tỏa toàn bộ căn phòng và do đó mà các oại vi khuẩn, nguy cơ xảy ra nấm mốc có hại cho sức khỏe.  Tiếp đó sử dụng các dụng cụ thông bồn cầu. Các bạn nên đeo gang tay cao su không bị thấm nước để quá trình làm vệ sinh không bị ảnh hưởng đến da tay nhé. Nếu để tay tiếp xúc nhiều với các chất tẩy rửa độc hại thì hoàn toàn không tốt đâu bạn nhé!

 Kể cả lúc thực hiện thông tắc cống tại Hà Nội, dù là tắc nặng hay nhẹ thì cũng nên đeo gang tay trong quá trình làm việc vì nếu không nó sẽ ảnh hưởng không chỉ tay mà còn sức khỏe nói chung của bạn nữa. Ngoài ra, không nên sử dụng những đôi gang tay này để để rửa chén bát nha. Để tránh việc nhầm lẫn các bạn nên mua những đôi găng tay có màu khác nhau để dễ dàng phân biệt.

 Còn riêng đối với bể phốt nếu như nó bị đầy thì nên tìm đến dịch vụ hút bể phốt tại hà Nội. Việc này cần đến những phương pháp chuyên nghiệp nếu không sẽ làm vấn đề trở nên nghiêm trọng hơn.

----------


## ninhhanoi

*ĐÀI LOAN ĐƠN HÀNG PHỤC VỤ QUÁN ĂN*

ĐƠN HÀNG ĐÀI LOAN NGÀY 30/05/2017

BẢNG YÊU CẦU CÔNG VIỆC
THÔNG TIN NHÀ MÀY
Tên nhà máy Tấy Bắc
Địa điểm Lâm Khẩu- Đài Bắc 
Thời hạn hợp đồng 03 năm

ĐIỀU KIỆN TUYỂN 
Số lượng/ giới tinh 15 nam+ 03 nữ Hôn nhân Ko yêu cầu 
Tuổi 20~35 Học lực Cấp 3
Chiều cao nam165/ nữ 155 Ngoại ngữ Cơ bản 
Cân nặng Nam 60/ Nữ 50 Lấy đi lại? có
Nhà máy có Vn chưa? Có, nhà máy chủ tốt Y/c KN không? Không
Yêu cầu khác Tuyệt đối không hút thuốc, cam kết hút thuốc phát hiện sẽ cho về nước
Không lấy lao động viêm gan A, B

NỘI DUNG CÔNG VIỆC
Sản phẩm của nhà máy Thực phẩm, đồ ăn lẩu (xem web)
Làm thêm Làm thêm rất tốt
Tháng 03~08 ít làm thêm tiền làm thêm khoảng 9000 đài/ tháng
Tháng 09~02 nhiều làm thêm, tiền làm thêm khoảng12.000 đài/ tháng 
Nội dung công việc Công nhân thao tác, luân ca theo yêu cầu. 
Lương trung bình 20008
Ăn ở và chi phí khác 2500 đài/ tháng, cấp 2 bữa ngày đi làm, (điện, nước trả theo thực tế)
Tiết kiệm năm 1: 2000đài/ tháng
Năm 2 ~3: 4000 đài/ tháng
Dự kiến xuất cảnh T6
Thời gian y/c cấp form 30.05 tuyển trực tiếp
Ngày thông báo tuyển 06.06.2017

PHÍ ĐI 5.100$
$Link$

*Liên Hệ:*_A.Ninh 09434.10186 -0963.403.357_

----------

